# Cheap Noise Reduction Tips?



## noisy.in.dallas (Aug 17, 2005)

We operate free afterschool programs and are moving into a new location with large open rooms.  The space will be great, but the rooms are nowhere near soundproof -- *loaded * with with *echoes*!  Does anyone have tips on cheap ways to reduce the noisiness and echoes  that are bound to come with filling the room with dozens of children?  

Curtains (what type)?
Rugs (what type)?
Plants?
Room Dividers?
Other Designs?
Cheap Noise Reduction products (that work)?


----------



## roo (Sep 16, 2005)

any of those will be great! it does not have to certain curtains just any curstains, any toys,LOTS of them hehe,throw pillows so they can sit on, book shelves,plants,any kindof area rug
all of those will keep echos down


----------



## (im)material girl (Oct 4, 2005)

go to IKEA, pick up some cheap rugs - also, you might try (esp. with children) some rubberized floor mats from Loew's or HD


----------



## broke (Apr 10, 2006)

What's on the floors and walls?  

Soft things that will absorb noise, not reflect it -- like carpet vs hard flooring, curtains vs blinds, cushioned furniture vs wood and plastic.  

Cork is inexpensive and is good for absorbing noise -- can be used on the floors or walls -- even just sections, like mats or bulletin boards.


----------



## Joseph M (Jul 23, 2008)

I was so pleased and impressed with the products and services of CitiQuiet Soundproof Windows that I just had to respond to you.  They can be found on the web at http://www.citiquiet.com 
I love the city, the excitement, the culture, everything a person could want - except the noise.  The truth is I dont even mind the noise when I am outside in the middle of the hustle and bustle of city life, but when I am in my apartment or at work in my office, the racket gets to me.  At home I couldnt unwind and relax, much less fall asleep, and in my office I often found the noise distracting.  
All this changed shortly after I contacted CitiQuiet Soundproof Windows.  My intention was simply to have my apartment soundproofed.  However, after CityQuiet did such a phenomenal job of installing their soundproof windows in my home, I had them do the same for my accounting offices.  At home, my entire family, including my 4-year-old son, enjoyed the calm and quiet. We all slept better and consequently, woke up more refreshed.  Every activity at home, including inactivity, was more relaxing.  We kept all the benefits of living in the city without the drawback of a noisy home.  Not only were their soundproof windows great, CitiQuiets service was great.  They were knowledgeable, professional and courteous as well as easy on the pocketbook.  At work everyone noticed the difference and my office was transformed into a more productive workplace.  Instead of gathering at the windows to see what the sirens and horns were all about, we focused on our clients and the work at hand.  
Thank you CitiQuiet!  I have not hesitated in recommending them to anyone I felt could benefit from the elimination of noise pollution in their homes or at work. 

Joe M
New York


----------



## handyguys (Jul 23, 2008)

All good advice - The more soft stuff and the more furniture and bodies the less echo there will be. If you are partitioning off rooms that is a different issue. (for example a baby crying/quiet room or an office) If thats the case let us know and we will have other suggestions.


----------

